# Eagle ford hunting



## cjhunter

Has anyone had problems with poachers due to the increase of oil field men around the eagle ford shale? Had been getting a little curious about these workers on our land who are putting a pipeline down n when I was in the blind yesterday around 6am, a guy drives up and I flashed him with a flashlight n right away he reversed the other direction without stopping. Thinking about setting up some cameras around my blind.


----------



## Law Dog

Cameras is the best way to go, Documentation and prosecution of trespassers.


----------



## tamucc04

There is a lot of great people out there in the oilfield but like anything there will be some bad apples also. Cameras are a great idea and may call the game wardens and make sure they have a key to your place and may song thru on occasion.


----------



## kbp

No wells or pipelines on our property but there are on neighboring place-have had 2 pretty expensive trail cameras stolen.


----------



## muzzleloader

During the 80's when the Austin Chalk was being drilled in the Giddings/LaGrange/Cistern/Muldoon area the deer population was decimated by the oilfield. Lots of roughnecks on private property equaled many deer killed all year long. Took several years to get over it and it some areas deer are still under populated.


----------



## cjhunter

Muzzleloader, I agree, had a lot of deer in beginning of season, then when they built a little pipeline easement on our land, the deer were all gone. Haven't seen any deer in weeks.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Yes....


----------



## cjhunter

Rack Ranch said:


> Yes....


What's happened with you RR?


----------



## rodsnscrews

As more and more operators go to 40 acre spacing for eagle ford wells we will see a big problem maintaing the natural habitat for deer ! In 10 years when 60,000 more wells have been drilled good luck on managing your deer herds!


----------



## tombomb

The best way to combat this problem is before you enter into a lease or ROW agreement. Next time put in a clause restricting the time period the company can access said lands. I have seen agreements that do not allow any activity during the regular hunting season but most of the time activities can be restricted from 10am-2pm only. It may not solve the problem but it can at lease not ruin your hunt.


----------



## sotxks

A friend of mine caught 5 guys in a four door pickup cruising his place while he was in the blind. They said they were "looking at the upcoming ROW job". This was a Sunday evening about 5. Oh, and the ROW was actually on the neighbors place! That company is no longer working for the oil company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webb09

ABSOLUTELY it happens. Pulled a small caliber lead outta the neck of a 180 class I shot last year. Caught a guager on camera on a road that he shouldn't have been three weeks ago. He got fired. We have "lost" a hand full of trophy deer in the last five years. Just sayin.......


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

I'm not trying to polish a turd here, but don't confuse "oilfield" with pipeline crews ... a poacher is a poacher, but those two industries are not the same.


----------



## T.C.

poachers have increased and illegals have decreased...


----------



## Trouthunter

> activities can be restricted from 10am-2pm only


That's what we did and the same for the cattleman who leases the land for cattle.

Haven't had to worry about oilfield personnel on the property for a number of years but it worked when they were around.

TH


----------



## Rack Ranch

All kinds of suspicious stuff around feeders, cameras, ect. last year and the year before. No problems this year with them drilling else where.


----------



## Johnny9

I deal in Oil and Gas Leases on a daily basis and if you're a smart landowner or mineral owner and you want to protect your animals always put in your lease that no gun is allowed on the lease and if found the oil and gas lease is voided. This has always worked and all the contractors are put on notice about have a gun in their vehicle. Too much risk for the oil company to loose a lease over a stupid gun.


----------



## T.C.

For us, its not so much the oilfield/pipeline guys on our place...its the increased traffic on our easements due to building roads/drilling/pipeline construction/etc on other nearby properties. Its easy for them to jump the fence.


----------



## cjhunter

I'm going to place some signs now and have cameras in place to catch these turds


----------



## S-3 ranch

*Same here*



webb09 said:


> ABSOLUTELY it happens. Pulled a small caliber lead outta the neck of a 180 class I shot last year. Caught a guager on camera on a road that he shouldn't have been three weeks ago. He got fired. We have "lost" a hand full of trophy deer in the last five years. Just sayin.......


I get the same ol thing from ranch get it on camera , but have lost 4 + deer since 2011 " we feel your pain Webb 09 " :brew2: it is a money game!! And when the gate guard ask for my name and ask we're I am hunting before I can tell him he ask if I hunt the #%* camp ? WTH is that about


----------



## Lakeandbay2

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm not trying to polish a turd here, but don't confuse "oilfield" with pipeline crews ... a poacher is a poacher, but those two industries are not the same.


Thanks you! I and many more people work 24/14 and don't care for your deer or anyone else's. But it does happen. Yes there is going to be poaching due to the influx of people in the area. I have noticed that I doesn't come from the actual rig hands or people affiliated with the rig. It happens after the rig leaves. And is almost always blamed on the poor guys busting their axxes to pay the bills. A few weeks ago we had a problem with a deer Caracas found down a creek from the rig, so happened it flooded and a rig glove washed up with it. Guess what happened.....


----------



## cjhunter

In my case, it was the guys placing the pipeline to the tanks. I already spoke with the oil company and the are on it. We never had this problem before until they began making an easement for the pipeline and access gates through the ranches.


----------



## StinkBait

Game Warden Notes from 1/8/14

*A Deer Has More Meat Than Its Backstrap
* A Zavala County game warden received information about two white-tailed deer that were dumped on the side of the road without backstraps. The warden searched nearby residences and found fresh blood that seemed to be washed out of the bed of a pickup truck. In a hidden ice chest, four backstraps were found under ice. After a lengthy wait, two Arkansas women, who are currently working in the oil field, admitted to taking the two deer at night and dumping the carcasses on the road.


----------



## mrsh978

StinkBait said:


> Game Warden Notes from 1/8/14
> 
> *A Deer Has More Meat Than Its Backstrap
> * A Zavala County game warden received information about two white-tailed deer that were dumped on the side of the road without backstraps. The warden searched nearby residences and found fresh blood that seemed to be washed out of the bed of a pickup truck. In a hidden ice chest, four backstraps were found under ice. After a lengthy wait, two Arkansas women, who are currently working in the oil field, admitted to taking the two deer at night and dumping the carcasses on the road.


From the description - those two would be "gate guards ". About the only reason why 2 women from Clinton's home state would be in s tx . They will loose their gravy jobs


----------



## nutt89

Three rivers area has been hit hard last couple years because of this. We do not have monster bucks just good decent sized one 8-10 point 16" and have not seen any or gotten pics of any since pipeline work started in 2012


----------



## 10ERBETTER

Any part of South Texas that has oilfield in it is ruined IMO. I will not spend any of my money down there for a long, long time.


----------



## Brute

LoL They didn't notice you left


----------



## SHURSHOT270

Brute said:


> LoL They didn't notice you left


Haha


----------



## Spec-Rig.006

10ERBETTER said:


> Any part of South Texas that has oilfield in it is ruined IMO. I will not spend any of my money down there for a long, long time.


So every single county? Last time I checked, "oilfield" has existed in nearly every single county of south Texas since at least '76 ...


----------



## Brute

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> So every single county? Last time I checked, "oilfield" has existed in nearly every single county of south Texas since at least '76 ...


He must be a transplant...

I really hate urban expansion... it hurts the hunting a lot more than O&G. All the crime, pollution, ect.


----------



## 10ERBETTER

Brute said:


> He must be a transplant...
> 
> I really hate urban expansion... it hurts the hunting a lot more than O&G. All the crime, pollution, ect.


You are delusional if you believe that urban expansion is having a more negative effect on hunting in South Texas than O&G.


----------

